# Causeway trout



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Caught 30-40 between 13-18" last night under the lights while the current was ripping. 1/2 on shrimp 1/2 on small plastics. Paddle tails. 930-11pm. Probably be the exact same thing tonight but a little later. Maybe 1030-12.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin d (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice catch!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch, good eats.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> Great catch, good eats.


Fish tacos for life!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarksHobby (Oct 28, 2015)

Those little schoolies under the causeway are so fun. Love to fish that moving water.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Those tacos look awesome.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

share yer recipe!


----------



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN (Apr 14, 2011)

X2^^^


----------



## xxbigpigxx (Apr 20, 2016)

mccain said:


> share yer recipe!


This

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## wug (Nov 11, 2009)

Greg, you be smokin' them lately!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## FishinGeezer (Jun 17, 2016)

*Not All Schoolies*

Not all the trout under and around the Causeway/RR Bridge are schoolies. Over the years I and my family and friends have caught lots of 22-inch-plus specks, including several of my grandsons having caught their PBs right there.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

wug said:


> Greg, you be smokin' them lately!!


Who's Greg... Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

FishinGeezer said:


> Not all the trout under and around the Causeway/RR Bridge are schoolies. Over the years I and my family and friends have caught lots of 22-inch-plus specks, including several of my grandsons having caught their PBs right there.


Shhhhh lol


----------

